# Hiromoto Re-Handle Group Buy #4 Status



## Dave Martell

After some time has been lost to other things I'm finally getting going on starting to re-handle these knives. I'll post an update with a list of names and status soon.

Thank you all for your patience.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - Starting

Richard P

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## JohnnyChance

Hey what about the sayas from Marko that were sold during group buy #4, do you know how those are coming?


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Hey what about the sayas from Marko that were sold during group buy #4, do you know how those are coming?



Marko is still working on them but it won't be too much longer. 

BTW, I've seen the first few (sent as samples for approval) and they're nice....very nice. :happyyes:


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - Scales Prepped

Richard P

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Hi guys, I am finishing sayas tomorrow and Friday. Was supposed to have finished last week, but things didn't go as fast as I hoped.


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - Scales Prepped

Richard P - Scales Prepped

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Sayas done, but still need to make pins. 
Clockwise:
4 x 240mm gyuto
2 x 300 suji (look wider in the picture)
2 x 210mm gyuto (look bigger than 240mm)
1 x 270mm gyuto


----------



## JohnnyChance

Awesome!


----------



## Dave Martell

Looking good Marko! :thumbsup2:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice, Marko, very nice!


----------



## Avishar

oooh, thats my 270? Well worth the wait!


----------



## Jim

Nice work Marko!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Jim said:


> Nice work Marko!


 
Sayas on the way to Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Sayas on the way to Dave.



:happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - Scales mounted & in vise/clamps for curing

Richard P - Scales Prepped

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - Scales mounted & in vise/clamps for curing

Richard - Scales mounted & in vise/clamps for curing

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## monty

Pure art



Marko Tsourkan said:


> Sayas done, but still need to make pins.
> Clockwise:
> 4 x 240mm gyuto
> 2 x 300 suji (look wider in the picture)
> 2 x 210mm gyuto (look bigger than 240mm)
> 1 x 270mm gyuto


----------



## apicius9

You still not done, Dave? uttahere:I wanted to call you, but my Iphone died. Will try again once the thing works again. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Yup, still working on the group buy knives, it's never going to end! :scared1: :biggrin:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Dave Martell said:


> Yup, still working on the group buy knives, it's never going to end! :scared1: :biggrin:


 
Does that mean Group Buy #5 is in the works? oke1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Does that mean Group Buy #5 is in the works? oke1:




No way! :viking:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> No way! :viking:


 
PT, He said that about group buys 2, 3, and 4 too. Frankly, I think he is a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> PT, He said that about group buys 2, 3, and 4 too. Frankly, I think he is a glutton for punishment.


 
You got me there. :slaphead:


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> Yup, still working on the group buy knives, it's never going to end! :scared1: :biggrin:


 
Bread knife?:saythat:


:razz:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Jim said:


> Bread knife?:saythat:
> 
> 
> :razz:


 
And cleavers...


----------



## Dave Martell

Are you guys crazy? :eek2:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Dave Martell said:


> Are you guys crazy? :eek2:


 
Just a little Sunday night humor, Dave, trying to dream up ways to fill your free time. You do have free time, right?


----------



## Dave Martell

What does it mean when you go in the house and the kids can't remember who you are?


----------



## unkajonet

It means you have more free time than you thought you did. And if your wife can't remember you...Rachel Ray.


----------



## Dave Martell

I really do need to find out who sharpens her knives. :biggrin2:


----------



## unkajonet

Now, when you say that, do you mean sharpen her knives, or _sharpen her knives_?:evilgrin:


----------



## SpikeC

It means that their wireless is down!


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - All handles shaped but need finishing. Then etching & sharpening of knives.

Richard - Scales mounted & in vise/clamps for curing

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan 


*Just heard from Japan on the missing knives. Hiromoto will have them available to ship in approximately 10 days time. This is going way outside of the original estimates, sorry about this guys.


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - 2 handles done - 1 is kicking my ass. Then etching & sharpening of knives.

Richard - Scales mounted & in vise/clamps for curing

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## SpikeC

Dave Martell said:


> Status>
> 
> Sean (3) - 2 handles done - 1 is kicking my ass.




Pictures????


----------



## Dave Martell

Maybe tomorrow if things go good.


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> What does it mean when you go in the house and the kids can't remember who you are?


 
Wrong house?


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Sean (3) - DONE

Richard - Scales mounted & in vise/clamps for curing

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Richard - 98% 

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Richard - DONE

Steven - On Hold for knife from Japan

David (2) - On Hold for knife from Japan


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Steven - Knife shipping from Japan!

David (2) - Knives shipping from Japan!


Thanks for your patience guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dave Martell

All Marko sayas/pins owed are packed and shipping out on Monday morning!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> All Marko sayas/pins owed are packed and shipping out on Monday morning!



Mine came in today. Looks great. Just a tad better than my cardboard and gorilla tape one anyway. 







I have some "Boos Mystery Oil" for cutting boards that I use on some of my knife handles when they get a little dry. Can I use it on this as well for some protection against the rigors of my kitchen and knife bag?


----------



## Dave Martell

Looking good! I'll let Marko answer the oil question.


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Steven - Prepping scales

David (2) - Please contact me to select wood


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> Looking good! I'll let Marko answer the oil question.


 
Yes, anything that would give it a bit of water repellent would work. I used regular beexwax/min. oil mixture


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Steven - Handle Mounted - in vise/clamps

David (2) - Prepping Scales


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Steven - 95% Done (handle kicking Dave's ass)

David (2) - Scales Prepped


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

Steven - Done (Shipping on Monday)

David (2) - Handles Mounted - in vise/clamps for curing


----------



## Dave Martell

Status>

David (2) - *DONE!!!!!!*

The end of the 4th and finally Hiromoto group buy has come - finally!!! Ten long months and a hell of a lot of handles. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SpikeC

So the next group buy is ready to start??


----------



## apicius9

It's not done before we see any pictures here anyway...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

SpikeC said:


> So the next group buy is ready to start??




No!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> It's not done before we see any pictures here anyway...
> 
> Stefan




Tomorrow!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here ya go....


----------



## stereo.pete

I absolutely love the look of the etched Hiromotos. One day I'll send mine back to you Dave but I've been having too much fun with it lately. Thanks again for giving us the opportunity with your group buys.


----------



## Potato42

OOOooooohhhhhh pretty! Almost makes me wish I didn't already have one


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys, they were fun to do.


----------



## stevenkelby

My 240 arrived last week, thanks Dave, it's gorgeous and I'm VERY happy with it. The handle fills the hand well, it's easy to get a solid confident grip on it, and it's so well balanced and light weight that it makes short weight of a bag of onions 

Here's a few shots of the whole Japanese family, they've all had almost daily use:
















I'd love a Kauri handle on the Misono, let me know if you're keen Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice pictures Steve. Hey which handle do you like the most?

Misono....kauri...sure!


----------



## stevenkelby

Thanks Dave.

The gyuto is of course 240 not 270, is it possible to edit my post?

I normally have the whole blade and handle lightly oiled with your camellia oil and they look much shinier, deeper and lustrous, but I wiped them clean for those pics. The edge of the gyuto is not as dark as it looks in the pics, and is more blue, not brown.

Dave your handles are all more comfortable than any of my other knives, I haven't held more comfortable handles. Not to mention the best looking. For some feedback on the handles, I'll be as critical as I can though 

I was a pro chef for 10 years, traveled the world, worked in Michelin start kitchens, bought many dozens of knives, but never Japanese sadly, always German or French. 

I have big hands, XL glove size, but not massive hands, normal size for 6ft and 200 lb i guess.

I know you're limited by the size and shape of the tang the blades come with too.

Sharpening requires a lower angle than I'm used to but the steel is great to work and holds very well.

The 150mm Petty feels the right size for that size knife, could be a tiny bit thinner and taller to give more of an oval/rectangular section, less round. If the sides were a little flatter it would index more easily in the hand when first gripping it with slippery hands. 

The next 3 are all used in a pinch grip mostly anyway so the handle shape is far less important, but for a traditional grip here are my thoughts:

The 190mm Santoku was my previous favorite, it didn't feel too small until I got the gyuto. The Santoku could have a bigger kick on the end for the little finger to rest against. Otherwise great. 

The 240 Gyuto is my new favorite. It fills my hand and feels the most right. The sides are deeper so your finger pads rest on the left side of the handle more securely, on a flat, less rounded surface. The palm swell fills my hand. My little finger sits in the notch before the kick, between the 2nd and 3rd pins, and against the kick, very comfortable.

300mm Sujihiki feels great for that style knife. plenty of length. You couldn't make it much deeper/higher as the blade is not deep. Don't want knuckles touching the board  I can't really criticize the handle shape considering it's a slicer and used with slower more careful strokes anyway. It does feel nice and I think it suits the blade very well.

I'll shoot you an email about the Misono. 

Hope that helps!

Steve.


----------



## apicius9

What amazes me is that, before stabilizing, these kauri blanks all looked the same, no difference in color. Clearly, the stabilizing process changed that profoundly. I think I will have to make one from unstabilized wood, jut to see what it will look like when done.

Stefan


----------



## stevenkelby

apicius9 said:


> What amazes me is that, before stabilizing, these kauri blanks all looked the same, no difference in color. Clearly, the stabilizing process changed that profoundly. I think I will have to make one from unstabilized wood, jut to see what it will look like when done.
> 
> Stefan


 
Well they certainly look hugely different now! You wouldn't guess they are the same species, I love the variation.

The petty has the most chatoyancy, I took a quick video to try and show it. Other pieces are a solid color but this and the 300mm change color in the light:

[video=youtube;vZ96H8j3hXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ96H8j3hXE[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

stevenkelby said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> The gyuto is of course 240 not 270, is it possible to edit my post?
> 
> I normally have the whole blade and handle lightly oiled with your camellia oil and they look much shinier, deeper and lustrous, but I wiped them clean for those pics. The edge of the gyuto is not as dark as it looks in the pics, and is more blue, not brown.
> 
> Dave your handles are all more comfortable than any of my other knives, I haven't held more comfortable handles. Not to mention the best looking. For some feedback on the handles, I'll be as critical as I can though
> 
> I was a pro chef for 10 years, traveled the world, worked in Michelin start kitchens, bought many dozens of knives, but never Japanese sadly, always German or French.
> 
> I have big hands, XL glove size, but not massive hands, normal size for 6ft and 200 lb i guess.
> 
> I know you're limited by the size and shape of the tang the blades come with too.
> 
> Sharpening requires a lower angle than I'm used to but the steel is great to work and holds very well.
> 
> The 150mm Petty feels the right size for that size knife, could be a tiny bit thinner and taller to give more of an oval/rectangular section, less round. If the sides were a little flatter it would index more easily in the hand when first gripping it with slippery hands.
> 
> The next 3 are all used in a pinch grip mostly anyway so the handle shape is far less important, but for a traditional grip here are my thoughts:
> 
> The 190mm Santoku was my previous favorite, it didn't feel too small until I got the gyuto. The Santoku could have a bigger kick on the end for the little finger to rest against. Otherwise great.
> 
> The 240 Gyuto is my new favorite. It fills my hand and feels the most right. The sides are deeper so your finger pads rest on the left side of the handle more securely, on a flat, less rounded surface. The palm swell fills my hand. My little finger sits in the notch before the kick, between the 2nd and 3rd pins, and against the kick, very comfortable.
> 
> 300mm Sujihiki feels great for that style knife. plenty of length. You couldn't make it much deeper/higher as the blade is not deep. Don't want knuckles touching the board  I can't really criticize the handle shape considering it's a slicer and used with slower more careful strokes anyway. It does feel nice and I think it suits the blade very well.
> 
> I'll shoot you an email about the Misono.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Steve.


 

Hi Steve,
I just changed the 270 to 240 in your post above.

Thanks for the detailed feedback.....this is GREAT stuff! I've made notes on everything you said and will use it all to help get better as time goes on. 

I'll check my emails in a minute.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> What amazes me is that, before stabilizing, these kauri blanks all looked the same, no difference in color. Clearly, the stabilizing process changed that profoundly. I think I will have to make one from unstabilized wood, jut to see what it will look like when done.
> 
> Stefan


 

I would love to see how an unfinished block finishes up. You should just sand one side real fine and buff and see what happens. BTW, the magic on the stabilized versions doesn't happen until 600x+ grit.


----------

